# Video-bearbeitung



## Mr.Mista (5. Mai 2002)

Hallo... Leute...

Ich weiss.. das thema gehört nich unbedingt in diesen Bereich aber ich dachte mir ihr wüsstet am ehesten eine Antwort auf meine Frage.

Ich brauche unbedingt ein SEHR gutes professeionelles VIDEO-BEARBEITUNGSprogramm.

Folgende Programme habe ich schonb ausprobiert:

Adobe Premiere
Ulead Videostudio 6
MovieXone (rechenaufwendige Freeware)
Camtasia... bisher bestes
DVDx
VirtualDub 1.4.9
Cyberlink PowerDirector

und noch n bissle freeware...

Kennt einer von euch ein Programm,...
...das *.mpg öffnen kann
...mit dem man Teile rausschneiden kann
...2 clips zusammenfügen kann
...mit Codecs Codieren kann
...das ÜBERSICHTLICH ist

Danke im Voraus

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## tonfarben (5. Mai 2002)

Was für Videos willste schneiden? Bei Spielfilmen die Werbung raus? Das wird teuer... Coole animierte Gfx und kleine Filmchen? Nimm After Effects! Rulz!!!!!!!! Oder Combustion! Rulz, too!!!!!!!!! Bei Combustion ist das Interface nur ungewohnt und das Prog ist viel Teurer, aber man kann auch besser arbeiten damit workflow etc. aber dafür muss man sich schon fett hinterklemmen, Adobe´s After Effects ist Da klar im Vorteil... Ansichtssache halt.. :]


----------



## Mr.Mista (5. Mai 2002)

*Film(chen)...*

Naja...

weder das eine noch das andere....

20 Minuten Film... Werbung, Anfang und Ende rausschneiden...

Kennste da eins??


----------



## stiffy (5. Mai 2002)

für was gibts eigentlich des videoschnitt forum?


----------



## Mr.Mista (5. Mai 2002)

*Hab ich wohl übersehn...*

Das Forum hab ich wohl irgendwie übersehn... habs bei Grafik gesucht...

Wollte auch nur so schnell iwe möglich ne Antwort... bei Videoschnitt sind ja kaum Threads... und da Bei Photoshop n bissle mehr da waren und die Bereiche auch ziemlich verwandt zueinande sind... hab ich halt hier gepostet...

Ich hoffe des is dir recht...

Trotzdem Danke... werde auch mal was im Videoschnitt-Forum posten...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## brecht (6. Mai 2002)

die von dir genannten progis können alle (naja zumindest Premiere und Media Studio) das was du verlangst - es ist allerdings kein wunder das ein Schnittprog ein wenig in die Knie geht, wenn es eine Mpeg datei verarbeiten soll - Mpeg ist stark komprimiert - da hat der rechner mächtig was zu tun, wenn du auf der Timeline hin und her scrapst - aber Premiere kann das alles was du brauchst


----------



## Mr.Mista (6. Mai 2002)

*Adobe Premiere*

Ich hab selber Premiere noch net ausprobiert...
nur mein Bruder hats mal getestet und gesagt swär net so gut...
Ich probiers selber mal aus...

Merci...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## goela (6. Mai 2002)

Kannste ja mal MediaStudio probieren. Aber der grossteil schwört auf Premiere - hab ich noch nie probiert!


----------



## Mr.Mista (6. Mai 2002)

*Mediastudio*

Bin grad dabei die Demo-Version von Mediastudio runterzuladen... hätts auch scho ausprobiert ABER ulead hat echt besch***ene Server.
Un dann is dat teil auch noch 50 MB gros..

Ich werds so bald wie möglisch ausprobiern

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Mai 2002)

Junge, Adobe Premiere ist das DeFakto Standardprogramm im <b>semiprofessionellen bis professionellen</b> Bereich.
Die nächste Stufe ist für Privatanwender unbezahlbar.
Mit Premiere kannst du <b>alle</b> Arten von Schneiden, Zusammenfügen, Trimmen, Verändern, Korrigieren usw. machen.
Wenn dein Bruder gesagt hat, es sei nicht so gut, dann hat er sich da 5min mit beschäftigt und es dann wieder weggepackt, weil es kein Paint ist.

Was du damit machen willst, kann auch jedes MovieXone oder Pendanten.
Nur Werbung rauszuschneiden ist eine unehrenhafte Aufgabe für ein solches Programm. Z.B. wurde "Schuh des Manitou" rein mit dem Programm geschnitten. Es kann einfach alles und in Verbindung mit AE sogar noch mehr. Also wenn, dann Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Mr.Mista (8. Mai 2002)

*Capturen...*

Kann man damit auch Videos von TV-Karte capturen?

Hab jetzt mal Mediastudio 6.5 ausprobiert...

Is ja irgendwie n bissle kompliziert aufgebaut des Capture-Programm... oda?

Ich seh da kein Bild... und Ton kann ich net einstellen...

Was muss ich unter TV-Tuner einstellungen bei Land/region eingeben?
stimmt 81? und bei Tunerbereich 0? alles standard so...
ausserdem hörts nach ner bestimmten Zeit einfach auf aufzunehmen... obwohl ich "without limit" drin hab...???

Liegts an WinXP oda an meiner billigen TV-Karte(Terratec TValue für 49€)?

Bidde helft mir!!

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Kaethe (8. Mai 2002)

Also für das capturen von TV nehm ich Virtual Dub. Is ziemlich einfach und komfortabel zu bedienen.

starte einfach Virtual Dub---capture *.avi-----Video----Overlay (WICHTIG!!) aktivieren.

video----source
videoquelle=Videoempfänger
Tunermodus= TV
Videostandartwerte= PAL_B
Region= 49 (oder 81) keine Ahnung. Aber teste mal mit 49
Tunerbereich= 0
Eingang= 1
und ein Häcken bei "Kabel" rein

Dann entweder "Autotune" anklicken oder die Kanäle manuell durchgehen.

Thats all

Und wie Du den Codec einstellst usw findest Du auch in Bubis Tutorial weiter unten.


----------



## goela (8. Mai 2002)

Ich habe ULead MediaStudio. Leider habe ich das Captureprogramm nie verwendet, da es meine Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wurde.
Da ich hauptsächlich DV-Material von der Kamera einlese, verwende ich Scenalyzer Live.
Aber dies ist für Deinen Zweck nicht brauchbar, da nur für DV-Material verwendbar!


----------



## Mr.Mista (8. Mai 2002)

*Oha...*

Ahaaa...

irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen,dass man zuerst das normale TV-Programm(zum anschauen) starten muss... und DANN VirtualDub...

Jetzt hab ich Bild... aber kein Ton...

*hrmpf*

Die Auflösung geht auch net höher als 352x288... und sieht dann auch noch beknackt aus... also muss ich 320x240 nehmen und des is mir auch zu klein...

Habts ihr n paar tips?


----------



## Kaethe (8. Mai 2002)

Wenn Du die Auflösung nicht höher schrauben kannst,musst du den VFW anstatt des WDM Treiber für Deine TV-Karte benutzen. Dann kannst Du auch über 352x288 gehen. 



> irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen,dass man zuerst das normale TV-Programm(zum anschauen) starten muss... und DANN VirtualDub...



Das würde ich Dir nicht raten   . Dein Rechner wird nämlich dann einen sofortigen Neustart machen!!


PS:
Du hast ne Hauppauge,oder?


----------



## Mr.Mista (8. Mai 2002)

Neee....

ne billige Terratec

http://www5.avitos.com/shop/info.as...5686336696&retpage=/shop/cat_manufacturer.asp

???... VFW ... WDM ... ???

wasn dat


----------



## Kaethe (8. Mai 2002)

Das sind 2 Unterschiedliche Treiber für Win2000/XP. Gibs bei Hauppauge. Keine Ahnung ob es für die Terratec auch sowas gibt.


----------



## Mr.Mista (8. Mai 2002)

*Sound*

Hat inzwischen jemand ne Idee wie ich Sound bei VitualDUB reinkrieg ?

Da kann man ja nirgends einstellen von woher es sich den Sound holt... oder doch??

Und wie ich die Auflösung auf mehr als 320x240 bzw 352x288 bekomme

Hilfe bidde...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Kaethe (8. Mai 2002)

Zum Sound:
Überprüfe ob Du "Line in" in der Aufnahmesteuerung von Windoof aktiviert hast!

Zur Auflösung:

Der zeigt Dir also ne Fehlermeldung bei höherer Auflösung an.
Das liegt am Treiber. Wobei ich da bei Terratec aber leider passen muss. Bei Hauppauge (übrigens 78% Markanteil bei TV-Karten ;-) ) wüsste ich wo Du den Treiber herkriegst,aber bei Terratec. Keine Ahnung.

http://www.terratec.de/support/treiber.htm
Da gibs ja auch nur scheiss wdm Treiber!!!

Oder hast Du Win98? Wenn ja,probier die vxd Treiber!


----------



## Mr.Mista (8. Mai 2002)

Bei dem Programm, das bei meiner TV-Karte dabei war hab ich sound und alles... kann halt keine Auflösung wählen... kann zwischen 3 wählen...

Line In hab ich drin...
Und die neuesten Treiber hab ich auch... erst vorgestern gezogen...

Also gibs echt keine Lösung zu dem Problem??

scheise wars...

Falls doch jemand was weiss...

Hab XP und GeForce 3... damit hats nichts zum tun??

Bide hier rein schreiben..  

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Kaethe (8. Mai 2002)

Also mit dem sound weiss ich jetzt auch net. Und ohne vdf treiber gibs keine höhere auflösung. Musste DIch bei Terratec bedanken.


----------



## Mr.Mista (8. Mai 2002)

Mist...

Hab jetzt Immer noch kein richtiges Programm...

Beim einen kein Sound... dann beim andern nur beknackte Auflösungen...  

Terratec... KEINERLEI faqs zu dem Problem.

Sowas doofes...

Trotzdem Danke @ all...

Ich werd mich weiter umsehn...

Falls irgendwer infos zu ner neuen Software hat...

e-mail an:
mrmista@web.de
oder ICQ#:
102472768

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## Kaethe (8. Mai 2002)

Ja sorry.
Aber ich muss auch sagen das Hauppauge wirklich das beste in Sachen TV-Karten ist. Die haben den besten Support, die besten Treiber und die besten Karten mit durchdachter Software.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Gucki 

Schau dir besonders Punkt 5 an!


----------



## Mr.Mista (13. Mai 2002)

Was will ich damit...
Ich bin ALLE Optionen durchgegangen.
Mit dem Standard-Programm von Terratec hab ich ja auch sound.
Nur bei allen anderen nich...

Wenigstens weiss ich jetzt worans liegt...
Sound krieg ich nämlich rein wenn ich des Terratec-Programm nebenbei laufen lass... n bissle kompliziert die Sache.

PowerVCR geht auch net... scheis TV-Karte.

::Mr.Mista::


----------

